# New Garmin 740S on my boat



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

Upgraded from my old Lowrance 334c igps unit.  I looked and looked, touched, felt, tested and landed on the Garmin 740s.  This thing is AWESOME.  It has 7" ( rectangle ) wide screen and is a touchscreen model only one button ( power ).  Installed it Friday night and took the boat out Saturday and Monday.  Love this thing didn't know how bad I had it with the Lowrance.  Sunday I came back and built a custom aluminum mount for it cuz the Ram-Mount wasn't cutting it ... too floppy.  So if anyone is in the market for a new GPS/Fish Finder take a look at the 740s


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Definately a bad a$$ unit. What did u pay for it and whered u get it? (curious cuz sometimes people find killer deals on the net)


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

Got it from Boatersland.com It was a great deal I thought.... $1385 ( unit ) bought the transducer GAR010-10272-00 $57

GPS had a $100 rebate plus they threw in a Shimano Calcutta C200B reel ( $200 ) for free.

Unfortunately the rebate ended on July 4 and the free reel promo is over too but I couldn't pass it up


----------

